# New Tegu



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 15, 2008)

I got a new tegu today through a trade, I really like her, but she doesn't look argentine to me, she looks a little gold, maybe even a little yellow, but she does eat fruits, she just took a bath and ate some boiled eggs with chopped meat
what a freakin terror she is, just one touch to both sides, and she whips across the cage, she actually freakin fliped a container which is supposed to be her water bowl


----------



## boygenius (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats nice man. I just got a new tegu as well.

How big and old is she?


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like a colombian tegu.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Feb 16, 2008)

Geesh, I hate to say it but if you were trading for an Argentine Tegu you were taken. That sure looks like a Columbian. Not that I don't like Columbians but I'd be pretty PO'ed because it certainly wasn't a fair trade financially. Columbian tegus generally sell for less than $40.


----------



## Swtbrat (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh no! Did you trade your Monky Tailed Skink for the new Tegu?  

If you decide to keep the new Tegu I would talk to ppl who actually have Columbians and see if and how they tamed them down.

Brat!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 16, 2008)

I KNEW IT, it is a columbian, well...............i really do like her, and i'll see how everything goes, she doesn't bite, she tolerates being handled as long as she isn't grabbed, so i guess that's a bit calmer than columbians i've seen around
if not, i'm just going to have to sell this new girl, and get another "real" argentine black and white tegu, what can I say, I was just plain stupid


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 16, 2008)

and she's around 2 years old


----------



## hoosier (Feb 16, 2008)

how long is she?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 16, 2008)

a little aorund 2 1/2 feet


----------



## hoosier (Feb 16, 2008)

Sounds a little small for two years also. but being female it might be ok for a columbian. sorry about the trade. have you tried to contact the guy again?


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 16, 2008)

nah, i'm just going to let the guy go and try to tame this little girl and see how it goes, if not, i'll sell her, and just buy a new one


----------



## hoosier (Feb 16, 2008)

Good Luck! :-D


----------



## Mike (Feb 16, 2008)

Ah, that sucks. I personally like the colombians, but it's still not a fair trade.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 16, 2008)

i think i'll call her Avril


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree with Jane and Mike. Although you definitely got hosed on the trade (if it was in fact for the MTS), I like Columbians and they deserve love too. My friend who owns a shop has one that eats stuff out of his hand and acts just like an Argentine.


----------



## boygenius (Feb 16, 2008)

snakehandler said:


> Looks like a colombian tegu.



When I saw your pictures, I thought the same but gave it the benefit of the doubt because the pictures are a bit blurry and who wants to ruin a party?


----------



## angelrose (Feb 16, 2008)

:-D angelrose is my colombian for 3 yrs now and she does not look anything like her for sure :-D .....wait :idea: 
I'll take her 8)


----------



## shiftylarry (Feb 16, 2008)

I also like columbians, but by nature they are just a little more skittish. You'll have the best success if you use non-force handling. You're going to have to let him get used to you on his terms. If you traded a $800 monkey tailed skink for a columbian, I'd be about ready to flip my lid.

-Chris


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 16, 2008)

I wouldnt care about the little boy but of the guy that said it was an Argentine one. I just cant have it for a time to see how it goes and sell it if it's not going so good. No offense, but after the first day I get a pet I love it so much that just cant give it away, no matter if its's not what I expected, it is still a beautiful animal! :-D


----------



## boygenius (Feb 17, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> I also like columbians, but by nature they are just a little more skittish. You'll have the best success if you use non-force handling. You're going to have to let him get used to you on his terms. If you traded a $800 monkey tailed skink for a columbian, I'd be about ready to flip my lid.
> 
> -Chris



I'd still try to get my monkey tailed back if I were you, it was worth easily 20x the price of that columbian.

I'd so bust an oj on someone if i couldn't get it back.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 17, 2008)

i actually like this columbian, he doesn't bite, just tries to run away, but he actually calms down really well after handling him for like 20 seconds, then he just sits there, and climbs on me
i still got a chance


----------



## angelrose (Feb 17, 2008)

:brick I looked at angelrose again and looked at the picture again
and it does look like some colombian in her :roll: 

on the bright side with all the time angel and me spend together she eats right from my hand and comes in the kitchen to get it and lets me give her kisses 8) 

but I understand what your saying


----------

